
Mexican Air Force B787-8 Dreamliner Put on Sale by New President on First Day - smacktoward
https://theaviationist.com/2018/12/03/mexican-air-force-b787-8-dreamliner-put-on-sale-by-new-president-of-mexico-on-his-first-day-as-head-of-state/
======
shaki-dora
Populism [Noun]: The politics of resentment, and the aesthetics of
superficiality.

~~~
__d
Sure. And the timing can't but reinforce that.

OTOH, the cost of ownership for a 787 seems kinda excessive, so it's probably
a good choice to get rid of it purely on economic grounds as well.

